# FORScan demo for Android



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there a universal version? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

My mistake. This application only works for Ford/Lincoln/Mercury and Mazda vehicles.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Bigplanz said:


> My mistake. This application only works for Ford/Lincoln/Mercury and Mazda vehicles.


Thanks for the update.
That's a real bummer. I have two Chevies! :vs_mad:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Go to Forscan.org and download the Windows version and get the extended licence. It is all free as the software is in Beta. Much more capable than the Android lite app.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

B1676= ABS voltage out of range
B1711= Drivers seat front down switch short to ground
P0443/C= Evap purge valve
C1284 Oil pressure switch failure:vs_cool:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You also need the dongle that plugs into your OBD port for either the lite or the full version.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

P-0443 shows up as pending in the OBDwiz software. I unplugged the EVAP purge valve when I was testing it, so it should clear itself after a few drive cycles. I looked up the other three and found the same descriptions as BB. Since these are resident in memory, but haven't set a code, I am not sure even how long they may have been there or if they will ever clear on their own. No ABS light, oil pressure gauge reads normal (oil level is full) and the driver's seat works right.

Very mysterious! I will check my wife's windstar next. It has had an ABS light on ever since she got it. It was a left rear abs sensor open circuit when I checked it at autozone.

Oh, B1676 comes back as "battery module voltage out of range."


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

rjniles said:


> You also need the dongle that plugs into your OBD port for either the lite or the full version.


I have the OBDlink LX bluetooth wireless connector. Works great!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> I have the OBDlink LX bluetooth wireless connector. Works great!


That is also the one I have ($80) but there are cheaper alternatives on eBay for about $25


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The Windows 10 version of this is much, much more capable than the Android version. The win version can run self diagnostics on modules, for instance. Graphing is very easy to use and set up. Many, many PIDs available for logging. Really quite impressive. Here is a screen shot of graphing fuel trim. So easy!


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a 30 dollar usb unit on an old vista laptop, great program!


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A somewhat more detailed explanation of the graphing and data logging capabilities of this software.

Here is an update on the Windows version of FORScan. Attached is a screenshot of the graphing capabilities as well as the table format of the same information. I graphed Engine Coolant Temperature, and O2 Bank 1 and 2 (sensor 1 and 2), for a total of five lines on the graph. You have to manually start recording, then drive around. The recording will continue until you stop the vehicle or turn off the program. 

Once you have finished recording, and BEFORE you shut off the car, you have to stop the recording process, then save the file. Once saved, you can review it later in detail. Using the mouse wheel, you can easily scroll through the entire trip, stopping to review details, compare ECT to sensor voltage, go back and forth, whatever. You can also scroll through the data in the table in the same fashion, using the mouse wheel. There are dozens of PIDs to choose from for graphing (obviously, not all apply to every vehicle) so you can examine many different variables as you wish.

Also attached is a screenshot of the DTC summary for my oil pressure switch problem code. It suggests the code may not be valid, and advises to run the IC (instrument cluster) self-test to confirm the code. Each module (IC, Airbag, anti-theft system, etc.) is accessible by the program and will run a self test if it is supported by that vehicle. I ran a self test on the EATC system, the IC module and the Driver’s Seat module. When I started the driver’s seat test, the seat moved back and forth, up and down, etc. It was pretty cool! 

If you have a Ford and a wireless Bluetooth scanner using ELM327 v 1.3a or better, I highly recommend this. Be aware, the cheap Bluetooth adapters are usually Chinese knock offs that only support ELM327 v 1.0. They won’t work very well with this software. The OBDlink LX I bought works great on my Lincoln.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You can also use FORScan to activate features that were no originally equipped on your vehicle,

Remote start (requires new key fob)
Daytime driving lights
Change wheel size
Auto headlights (also requires hardware)
and others


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

I used it to turn on my daytime running lights and also turn off Sirius live data,so I could manually enter data while driving.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone have a software recommendation for GM and Toyota? I have a ScanGage2 mounted in my 2009 Tacoma that also is able to show various readouts in real time, but display is limited. Being a Toyota I have not had a single DTC since I bought it in November 2008. And I don't have anything yet for analyzing my 2016 Chevy. I have a couple of USB Bluetooth dongles around for other stuff so just need to pick software, preferably one that works for Andriod, iOS and Windows.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought one of those cheap readers from Amazon. It reads both of our Chevies (different years) and shows a lot of information.

To display the info, I got the app "Torque Pro" for my Android tablet. Works pretty good (via Bluetooth).

However, I don't see any sensors that would indicate the operation of the electronic shifted transmission. I have felt some hesitation a few times on the 2-3 shift and hoped I could find some info from the ECU. "No codes logged in the ECU" was the result.

Also, I would like to read the TPMS for the tires but I didn't see that either.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NLQAHS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I bought one of those cheap readers from Amazon. It reads both of our Chevies (different years) and shows a lot of information.
> 
> To display the info, I got the app "Torque Pro" for my Android tablet. Works pretty good (via Bluetooth).
> 
> ...



On a Ford, you can disconnect the battery for about 15 minutes and it will re-learn your driving habits. Not sure if your GM has that option. Also, regarding Forscan and Fords, there were devices that did not work correctly.


----------

